# SSJ4 Goku vs The Sentry



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 6, 2010)

I know GT is pretty stupid compared to DBZ and non-canon but I am using it because according to GT the characters can breathe in space. SSJ4 Goku may also not have many feats compared to DBZ but we will use chronology and accept the fact that SSJ4 Goku is many times more powerful than its previous transformations. Power scaling may be used because DB characters are never really shown with any concrete limits or feats.

Why the Sentry? He is interesting, I know he is powerful and I dont know as much about him as other characters.

Also, dont bring up the bullshit on how SSJ4 Goku couldn't lift up a building. There are many instances where powerful characters in comics are beaten by extremely weak characters. This is then called an inconsistency but when there is one in DB/Z/GT, many of the wankers love to point it out.

Debate.


----------



## hammer (Jan 6, 2010)

sentry throws a pole at ssj4 goku he gets impaled sentry wins


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 6, 2010)

Two inconsistent characters, wow. What are the odds.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 6, 2010)

It's a draw since they both sucked =p.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 6, 2010)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I know GT is pretty stupid compared to DBZ and non-canon but I am using it because according to GT the characters can breathe in space. SSJ4 Goku may also not have many feats compared to DBZ but we will use chronology and accept the fact that SSJ4 Goku is many times more powerful than its previous transformations. Power scaling may be used because DB characters are never really shown with any concrete limits or feats.
> 
> Why the Sentry? He is interesting, I know he is powerful and I dont know as much about him as other characters.
> 
> ...



Sentry's power is hardly inconsistent. He just trashed _Molecule Man_.

THE MOTHERFUCKING MOLECULE MAN.


----------



## hammer (Jan 6, 2010)

i say he throws a pole at ssj4 goku at 2 miles an hour and wins


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 6, 2010)

Darklyre said:


> Sentry's power is hardly inconsistent. He just trashed _Molecule Man_.
> 
> THE MOTHERFUCKING MOLECULE MAN.



Just like the time he made a draw with Galactus, then lost to Johhny Storm .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

That's retarded. You're comparing something that happened off-panel (so anything could have happened and hey speaking of characters with wildly variable showings, Galactus is one) that happened a long time ago, with a showing after he came back from a self-inflicted mindwipe and now turns out didn't even know what his powers were really about, knowledge that now seems buried within the Void.


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 6, 2010)

Darklyre said:


> Sentry's power is hardly inconsistent. He just trashed _Molecule Man_.
> 
> THE MOTHERFUCKING MOLECULE MAN.



Didn't he also get his ass whooped by WW Hulk?

I'm sure I remember Sentry being super hyped up for WW Hulk and Civil War only to make no difference when he was needed the most.

Sentry based off of hype owns SSJ4 Gogeta. SSJ4 Gogeta however owns with actual feats.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 6, 2010)

No Sentry has the feats to win for that as well like beating a universal being.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

Taking feats and events out of context is fun.



DIY Death said:


> Didn't he also get his ass whooped by WW Hulk?



Back when he didn't know the true extent of his powers and Reed Richards thought he knew shit about the Sentry's power, and didn't WWH whoop Dr. Strange too? I bet WWH can trash SSJ4 without consuming his Hulk form like he did against pre-DA Sentry.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 6, 2010)

stupid thread


----------



## hammer (Jan 6, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> Didn't he also get his ass whooped by WW Hulk?
> 
> I'm sure I remember Sentry being super hyped up for WW Hulk and Civil War only to make no difference when he was needed the most.
> 
> Sentry based off of hype owns SSJ4 Gogeta. SSJ4 Gogeta however owns with actual feats.



gogeta has SHIT for dubility like say BEING IMPALED BY  APOLE


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> stupid thread



Thread's begging for a negging, really.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 6, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> Didn't he also get his ass whooped by WW Hulk?
> 
> I'm sure I remember Sentry being super hyped up for WW Hulk and Civil War only to make no difference when he was needed the most.
> 
> Sentry based off of hype owns SSJ4 Gogeta. SSJ4 Gogeta however owns with actual feats.



Actual feat: Sentry does full-scale molecular manipulation better than Molecule Man himself.

And Molecule Man would shit on the entire DBverse singlehandedly.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 6, 2010)

I negged this thread with a one star rating


----------



## hammer (Jan 6, 2010)

anyone in gt verse shall auto lose threw getting impaled by a sitting pole


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 6, 2010)

hammer said:


> gogeta has SHIT for dubility like say BEING IMPALED BY  APOLE



Wouldn't know. I stopped watching GT after SSJ4 made Shenron look like an idiot for 3 episodes.

Plus according the the marvel site Sentry has shitty powers. Don't care if Molecule man would shit himself since the last I remembered SSJ4 Gogeta was FTL.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

That entry is way outdated. That's why reading the comics is always best.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 6, 2010)

Molecule Man is a cosmic cube being who had the power to control every molecule in the universe...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh no not another FTL argument about DB characters. Sentry is FTL BTW.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 6, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I negged this thread with a one star rating


I helped.


DIY Death said:


> Plus according the the marvel site Sentry has shitty powers. Don't care if Molecule man would shit himself since the last I remembered *SSJ4 Gogeta was FTL.*



He's not. **


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jan 6, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> I remembered SSJ4 Gogeta was FTL.



HOLY SHIT.


----------



## hammer (Jan 6, 2010)

ftl............... WHY ARE YOU GREEN


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm positive SSJ4 Gogeta was ftl. I mean normal gogeta is described as being massively hypersonic/low relativistic as is Omega Shenron and SSJ4 Gogeta was far faster than Omega Shenron. So at worst SSJ4 is just below ftl.

Sentry it seems hasn't been updated for a long long time on the marvel site and he has retarded feats although he's flakey. a few taunting remarks and Sentry could very well run home crying.


----------



## hammer (Jan 6, 2010)

prove hes ftl


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

When Dr. Doom's chanting and ordering didn't dissuade Sentry from punching him around, lol at Goku's taunting doing shit when he'll be getting blitzed to begin with.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 6, 2010)

Massively hypersonic as in mach 800-1000+ or so. You're just using speculation. And no Sentry laughs at Goku and owns him.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 6, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> I'm positive SSJ4 Gogeta was ftl.



Your wrong.

His beat speed feat was going around a quarter of the planet in one second.

That makes him about 1/32nd the speed of light at best.


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 6, 2010)

hammer said:


> prove hes ftl



Why? I have OBD profiles putting normal Gogeta and Omega Shenron at massively FTL speeds/low relativistic speeds. Now you calculate the boost Gogeta gets from being SSJ4 and factor that into his movement speed because quite frankly why would I waste my time arguing about something I barely even care about?

EDIT

@ Abigail

So basically low relativistic speeds?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 6, 2010)

The wiki means shit in an actual debate, it's just for some idea on the characters powers and yes they have gotten speed wrong, if you can't debate without the wiki don't bother arguing at all.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 6, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> Why? I have OBD profiles putting normal Gogeta and Omega Shenron at massively FTL speeds/low relativistic speeds.


 Show me these profiles so I can change them.



> @ Abigail
> 
> So basically low relativistic speeds?



Sounds okay.


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 6, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Show me these profiles so I can change them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds okay.



Typo. meant to say massively hypersonic. Massively FTL is beyond stretching facts.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 6, 2010)

> Sentry is FTL BTW.



His travel speed is, but his fighting is not seeing that he was not able to speed bitlz the hulk. Thier both inconsistent, but GT Goku is more broken then Sentry. Seeing how he own MM, so he would take this.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 6, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> Why? I have OBD profiles putting normal Gogeta and Omega Shenron at massively FTL speeds/low relativistic speeds.



Okay, I just looked at both profiles

this thread
this thread

They both say: Speed: Massively hypersonic+, possibly low relativistic

So even the wiki disagrees with you.

EDIT: Okay then, much better.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> His travel speed is, but his fighting is not seeing that he was not able to speed bitlz the hulk.



Didn't you see how he let Hulk take free shots at him and asked him to go on because of their shared history? And don't you consider Hulk, let alone WWH, to have FTL reactions anyway?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 7, 2010)

WTF? sentry owns Goku pretty badly.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 7, 2010)

that sig is WAAAAAY too big...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2010)

Current Sentry sodomizes DB/Z/GTverse with a thought.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> sentry throws a pole at ssj4 goku he gets impaled sentry wins


Are you referring to this event? Because it really didn't impale anything but his pants, which really only discredits the durability of his pants.





As for the thread. Sentry would pretty much manhandle Goku seeing how he has control over all atoms in the universe and whatnot.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 7, 2010)

What's really funny is that the OP had to use non-canon just to try and make one side of this fight more even.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 7, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> What's really funny is that the OP had to use non-canon just to try and make one side of this fight more even.


Although, to be fair, he was using a DBGT Character, so everything was non-canon.


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 7, 2010)

> His beat speed feat was going around a quarter of the planet in one second.
> 
> That makes him about 1/32nd the speed of light at best.



I would like to point out that this feat was SSJ Kid Goku punching Super 17 across the world/Super 17 firing projectiles back across in a similar timeframe.

But yes, we still don't know how much faster SSJ4 Goku is. I don't have a clue who wins here either way though. From the little I know of Sentry seems like on a bad day he might get punked, when otherwise killing effortlessly, due to wildly fluctuating power.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2010)

Doesn't that mean only his blasts went that fast, since he wasn't being propelled by his own power?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Doesn't that mean only his blasts went that fast, since he wasn't being propelled by his own power?


I think he appeared behind 17 after he was punched to another continent


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 7, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Although, to be fair, he was using a DBGT Character, so everything was non-canon.



And he had to allow scaling from the canon source.

Still sad.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2010)

I just watched the scene, it's pretty weird. We see Super 17 getting punched across, if I had to eyeball it, 1/6th of the earth's diameter, then he fires his blasts back, but they are clearly moving nowhere near that fast right after he fires them, then we see them moving back across the same view of the earth (but slower than he was when he got punched) but when they arrive they are moving much much slower. Then Goku flies at him, dodging the attacks, and we see many large explosions on the surface that don't seem to do any collateral damage at all. It takes Goku 19 seconds to reach Super 17's position once he starts heading there. That translates to around 112 km/s, or around mach 325.

There are so many inconsistencies just within those few minutes though that this number shouldn't be considered authoritative at all. This is why I hate GT so much.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I just watched the scene, it's pretty weird. We see Super 17 getting punched across, if I had to eyeball it, 1/6th of the earth's diameter, then he fires his blasts back, but they are clearly moving nowhere near that fast right after he fires them, then we see them moving back across the same view of the earth (but slower than he was when he got punched) but when they arrive they are moving much much slower. Then Goku flies at him, dodging the attacks, and we see many large explosions on the surface that don't seem to do any collateral damage at all. It takes Goku 19 seconds to reach Super 17's position once he starts heading there. That translates to around 112 km/s, or around mach 325.
> 
> There are so many inconsistencies just within those few minutes though that this number shouldn't be considered authoritative at all. This is why I hate GT so much.


You've tried applying these calculations to any other anime, I don't know say Tenchi Muyo!? If so, it didn't work well did it?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2010)

Tenchi doesn't have very many drawn-out fight scenes.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sentry wins??  

 Heavy Rasengan@ 





> accept the fact that SSJ4 Goku is *many times* more powerful than its previous transformations.



To be honest even going by powerscale I doubt SSJ4 is several times stronger than his previous transformations.

SSJ1-50 times stronger than base form
SSJ2- 2 times SSJ1
SSJ3-4 times SSJ2

SInce we do not have official info of  SSJ4. Any value could be wrong.
Even saying 2 times stronger than SSJ3.


Out of that since db GT fails lot of times. Going by "powerscale and feats" it is barely stronger than SSJ3. Maybe 2 times stronger. (but as I said it does not help, any number could be wrong)

Anyway if what I have heard is true I do not see how can GT verse defeat the Sentry.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 7, 2010)

this is typical heavy rasengan here

BAWWWW YOU ASSHOLES DON'T LIKE DBZ IMA POST WHAT I THINK IS A RAPE

Sentry destroys him

sentry would of destroyed him last year or the year before

Bobs beyond him here...bob butchers him there is nothing the guy can do

too powerful too durable

the only thing goku may have for him is speed and thats not gonna be enough

rape


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 7, 2010)

> There are so many inconsistencies just within those few minutes though that this number shouldn't be considered authoritative at all.



No arguments there, but as regards animation, the same criticism could easily be leveled at the DBZ anime, in having ki blasts going as fast as someone throwing a ball one minute, and the next crossing great distances in a single frame. 

Animation in general when you get into superhuman speeds is massively, massively inconsistent. (with good reason, otherwise we'd never see what's going on). This makes speeds hard to pin down, which is the opposite of what you might expect relative to manga, where you have to work out the timeframe instead of having it displayed before your eyes.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2010)

The best way to deal with it would be like they do in Kamen Rider Kabuto, just show everything else in slow motion.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> The best way to deal with it would be like they do in Kamen Rider Kabuto, just show everything else in slow motion.



how fast would you put sentry any ways?

from what i recal he seemed to be like low low ftl or lightspeed

but made up for it by being too durable to actually make a blitz happen


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 7, 2010)

> This is why I hate GT so much.



That GT has screw up the story so bad like Gohan not able to go Mystic, and SSj2 Goku was able to pull a moutain in the anime, but SSj4 Goku failed to hold a buliding. 

Sentry still takes this sadly seeing what he did with MM.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 7, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> this is typical heavy rasengan here
> 
> BAWWWW YOU ASSHOLES DON'T LIKE DBZ IMA POST WHAT I THINK IS A RAPE
> 
> ...



When did I once post that this will be a rape? I posted that I dont know too much about the Sentry so this would be a good opportunity to learn. The only one crying is you every time you see a DB thread and your dick gets hard. 



> To be honest even going by powerscale I doubt SSJ4 is several times stronger than his previous transformations.



Well GT has some pretty inconsistent shit. For example, General Rildo was supposed to be as strong as Buu which would make SSJ1 kid Goku as strong as SSJ3(DBZ). Also, when Goku turned SSJ4 the Kais said they havent ever felt a power such as this. The characters though not showing as much feats are much more powerful. Uub who surpassed kid buu in GT fused with Fat buu but still could not defeat Bebi. SSJ4 Goku did. By power scaling I would say that he is low relativistic speeds. Sentry's combat speed doesn't seem to impressive and how fast is his flying? Is there an approximate speed?



> And he had to allow scaling from the canon source.
> 
> Still sad.



I dont get it...if you don't like the thread or the rules why don't you just simply refrain from posting? Is your life that pathetic that you have to come and waste your time in threads that you hate and complain about?
The only sad thing here is you. I used GT because they can breathe in space and I obviously knew that Goku from DBZ would be no match for Sentry. I thought this would be a better match up canon or not. Go take your pathetic complaining somewhere else you just sound like a whining bitch.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 7, 2010)

heavy_rasengan said:


> When did I once post that this will be a rape? I posted that I dont know too much about the Sentry so this would be a good opportunity to learn.



okay hows this then

he's about as durable as Thanos

physically he's as strong as gladiator

his destructive abilities and versatility...is _far beyond that_

speed wise: he's two seconds ahead of time which has allowed him to do funky things




heavy_rasengan said:


> The only one crying is you every time you see a DB thread and your dick gets hard.



i guess your dense then..or can't read or are in denial

because your own history suggests other wise



heavy_rasengan said:


> Heavy_rasengan protesting the obd's interpretation of dragon ballz.



dude just accept some forums have policies and what not that your not gonna like and just role with it

or..don't post


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 7, 2010)

> okay hows this then
> 
> he's about as durable as Thanos
> 
> ...



What was his greatest destructive feat? His combat speed is not too great.
I hear from many that his inconsistency does not allow an approximation of his durability or power. If you are going to ignore inconsistencies than the same should be done for the other side as well.




> i guess your dense then..or can't read or are in denial
> 
> because your own history suggests other wise



What does my history have to do with anything here? I created a thread with a DB character which pissed you off because of your ridiculous wanking and bias so you immediately came in and posted "the typical heavy_rasengan, blah blah blah" when I didn't even show a hint of bias in this thread. 




> dude just accept some forums have policies and what not that your not gonna like and just role with it
> 
> or..don't post



I have a better idea, why dont you refrain from posting in my threads if you dont agree with it. If this thread is going against rules and regulations then it should be banned but it is not so it is legitimate except for the fact of your pre-teen whining. Just accept that I like to made DB threads and if you dont like it then you can gladly fuck off, no one at all will care.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2010)

Just stop making "Dragon Ball Character" vs "Marvel Character that clearly beats said Dragon Ball character" threads

There's a reason we don't have Goku vs. Thor/Sentry/Superman/Batman/The Flash/Hulk threads. All it does is incite a clusterfuck.

It's not a law, so it won't be immediately banned, but its definitely an OBD norm. You aren't bound by law to hold the door open for someone, and a cop won't arrest you if you slam one in someone's face, but you're still being kind of a dick.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2010)

DBGT contradicts the canon a lot, the fact you used GT something that DB fans shun from existence and then allowed powerscaling from the very canon it contradicts should tell enough. HR, DB characters are powerful but certain characters are even more powerful. Sentry is one of them sadly.

Sentry beat a universal being/Cubed beings who are above Galaxy-multi-Galaxy busters. GT is'nt exactly consistent either BTW.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 7, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Just stop making "Dragon Ball Character" vs "Marvel Character that clearly beats said Dragon Ball character"
> 
> There's a reason we don't have Goku vs. Thor/Sentry/Superman/Batman/The Flash/Hulk threads. All it does is incite a clusterfuck.



I second this. Creating said thread, will just devolve into flame wars anyhow, it was the reason why they were banned.

Anyways with feats Sentry takes this.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2010)

Do I even bother with the poll or it does it show that I care too much?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 7, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> DBGT contradicts the canon a lot, the fact you used GT something that DB fans shun from existence and then allowed powerscaling from the very canon it contradicts should tell enough. HR, DB characters are powerful but certain characters are even more powerful. Sentry is one of them sadly.
> 
> Sentry beat a universal being/Cubed beings who are above Galaxy-multi-Galaxy busters. GT is'nt exactly consistent either BTW.



The main reason I used GT is because they can breathe in space. I didn't know that much about Sentry so I did not know it would be a complete rape but what did I lose in creating this thread? If I lost any form of credibility which I doubt then it does not really matter to me because this is an online forum. Its not that I allowed power scaling from the canon its that GT implies power scaling in itself. DBZ events are referred to many times in GT. 



> Just stop making "Dragon Ball Character" vs "Marvel Character that clearly beats said Dragon Ball character" threads
> 
> There's a reason we don't have Goku vs. Thor/Sentry/Superman/Batman/The Flash/Hulk threads. All it does is incite a clusterfuck.
> 
> It's not a law, so it won't be immediately banned, but its definitely an OBD norm. You aren't bound by law to hold the door open for someone, and a cop won't arrest you if you slam one in someone's face, but you're still being kind of a dick.



It seems to me that many complain about these threads yet they are usually the most popular and contain the most responses. Your being a dick because that is a disrespectful thing to do. This on the other hand shows no disrespect towards anyone and is a mere debate between fictional characters. That is all to it. Perhaps I dont take this as seriously as you guys do. Comparing a fictional debate to an act of disrespect is a little extreme in my opinion. It may or may not create a clusterfuck but if everyone actually cared then they would just not post in the threads and let it die out but it seems that everyone actually enjoys it and just complains for no apparent reason at all. 

It's like me and my friends being against an institution and constantly complaining about it but when we see it we go inside and use its facilities. If we were actually against it we would just refrain from going inside.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2010)

> I allowed power scaling from the canon its that GT implies power scaling in itself. DBZ events are referred to many times in GT



And contradicted as well. Gohan can't even go Mystic.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 7, 2010)

heavy_rasengan said:


> What was his greatest destructive feat? His combat speed is not too great.



annihilating planets with your battle aura and taking down a universal minor cosmic 




heavy_rasengan said:


> I hear from many that his inconsistency does not allow an approximation of his durability or power. If you are going to ignore inconsistencies than the same should be done for the other side as well.



those are usually the guys that have trouble accepting that such a crappy character can kick supermans ass




heavy_rasengan said:


> What does my history have to do with anything here? I created a thread with a DB character which pissed you off because of your ridiculous wanking and bias so you immediately came in and posted "the typical heavy_rasengan, blah blah blah" when I didn't even show a hint of bias in this thread.



and..yeah some defending here


heavy_rasengan said:


> I have a better idea, why dont you refrain from posting in my threads if you dont agree with it. If this thread is going against rules and regulations then it should be banned but it is not so it is legitimate except for the fact of your pre-teen whining. Just accept that I like to made DB threads and if you dont like it then you can gladly fuck off, no one at all will care.



we miss the point


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> And contradicted as well. Gohan can't even go Mystic.



I think he lost his Mystic powers due to the lack of training, and IIRC that Elder Kai never said it will last forever. Or that Toei recton the half of the Buu saga, and most of the Buu saga must never happen then  ?


----------



## Judas (Jan 7, 2010)

Comparing feats, Sentry takes this.


----------



## God (Jan 7, 2010)

why on earth would you make this


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 8, 2010)

heavy_rasengan said:


> It seems to me that many complain about these threads yet they are usually the most popular and contain the most responses. Your being a dick because that is a disrespectful thing to do. This on the other hand shows no disrespect towards anyone and is a mere debate between fictional characters. That is all to it. Perhaps I dont take this as seriously as you guys do. Comparing a fictional debate to an act of disrespect is a little extreme in my opinion. It may or may not create a clusterfuck but if everyone actually cared then they would just not post in the threads and let it die out but it seems that everyone actually enjoys it and just complains for no apparent reason at all.



I admit, I'm being a hypocrite by posting here, and the metaphor was a bit extreme. The point still stands though. You know what happens every time you make these threads, everyone gangs up on you because the other character clearly beats the DB character, so why try unless you really think they can take them.

And the fact that you need DBGT AND tons of speculation makes this a pretty flimsy thread thats not going to amount to much of anything.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2010)

As said. Sentry throws a pole at Goku, Senty wins.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 8, 2010)

Just ignore this thread and don't discuss, we all know who wins.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 8, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I admit, I'm being a hypocrite by posting here, and the metaphor was a bit extreme. The point still stands though. You know what happens every time you make these threads, everyone gangs up on you because the other character clearly beats the DB character, so why try unless you really think they can take them.
> 
> And the fact that you need DBGT AND tons of speculation makes this a pretty flimsy thread thats not going to amount to much of anything.



And from what you guys told me I do admit that he would lose this battle. I just didn't think he was as powerful as you guys said. In WWH he showed city busting capabilities and I have heard from many that the power of a million exploding suns is a hyperbole. I dont like using DBGT either, it was a pretty wack series and it is non-canon but I thought breathing in space should be a must to go up against the Sentry.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

heavy_rasengan said:


> And from what you guys told me I do admit that he would lose this battle. I just didn't think he was as powerful as you guys said. In WWH he showed city busting capabilities and I have heard from many that the power of a million exploding suns is a hyperbole.



Sure. But a single showing doesn't make a character, he has shown far bigger range and destructive capacity than WWH (which many consider PIS) in a good number of other feats, and that's before he discovered he could control molecules better than Molecule Man, which made him a lot more powerful.


----------

